# Cambio di licenza in "as-is" di numerosi programmi

## Cazzantonio

Salve, oggi con un aggiornamento mi è uscito il seguente output:

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- app-vim/gtk-syntax-20110214-r1::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

A copy of the 'as-is' license is located at '/mnt/LocalStorage/portage/licenses/as-is'.

- xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.10::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- net-wireless/iw-3.3::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.12::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.4g::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- media-libs/tiff-4.0.2-r1::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- app-vim/pam-syntax-20060424::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

- dev-db/sqlite-3.7.13::gentoo (masked by: as-is license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

?? Da quanto tutti questi pacchetti hanno cambiato licenza in "as-is"? 

C'è stato un cambio di licenza drastico in molti programmi?

Perché nel changelog di questi pacchetti non c'è nulla? Ogni tanto gli sviluppatori di gento sono dei veri lavativi... <inserire qui la bestemmia rafforzativa preferita> esite il changelog per un motivo! Usatelo!

----------

## fturco

Anche io ho riscontrato questo problema. Ho provato a dare un altro emerge --sync a distanza di alcune ore, ma il problema persiste. Per il momento ho aggiunto la licenza as-is a make.conf, ma è solo un (cattivo) workaround.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho trovato altre informazioni.

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/dev/260682?page=last

Pare che stiano passando le licenze da "as-is" a "HPND".

Magari sarebbe stato carino terminare il passaggio di tutti gli ebuild prima di eliminare la licenza "as-is" da @FREE.

Non è per me, che posso certo aggiungere la licenza a mano, ma ho il cattivo gusto di installare gentoo anche su dei server i cui aggiornamenti di sicurezza vengono bloccati da questo errore, e le persone deputate ad eseguire gli aggiornamenti poi si sfavano (con me), e questo non è carino...

Capisco che possa capitare saltuariamente per errore, ma non per dolo!

E comunque ultimamente questi i blocchi (dovuti a errori di checksum o palesi cazzate tipo questa) iniziano ad essere un po' troppi. Sicuramente troppi se si vuole usare gentoo in ambienti professionali.

----------

## ago

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ?? Da quanto tutti questi pacchetti hanno cambiato licenza in "as-is"? 
> 
> C'è stato un cambio di licenza drastico in molti programmi?
> 
> Perché nel changelog di questi pacchetti non c'è nulla? Ogni tanto gli sviluppatori di gento sono dei veri lavativi... <inserire qui la bestemmia rafforzativa preferita> esite il changelog per un motivo! Usatelo!

 

C'è una discussione che dice di usare  il meno possibile as-is: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=436214

Quindi casomai è il contrario. Tutti gli ebuild as-is sono in migrazione verso altre licenze.

Per quando riguarda lo changelog, quando si fa commit, repoman lancia automaticamente echangelog, perciò viene usato per forza.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ti chiedo scusa per lo sfogo. Avevo appena subito una sfuriata da un collega per il fatto che "c'erano di nuovo problemi con il server"...

Non ce l'ho con i developer, fate un ottimo lavoro e l'errore è già stato corretto (as-is è stata riaggunta a @MISC-FREE).

Non era nemmeno un problema di changelog perché il commit non era stato fatto su un ebuild, ma sul file license_groups.

Grazie e scusa l'intemperanza.

P.S. In ogni caso come "end-user" devo dire che spesso c'è scarsa comunicazione delle novità e dei cambiamenti. Molte cose le scopro da solo smanettando... per favore usate di più il sistema di news di portage (quelle che si leggono con eselect news) che sarebbe fantastico se usato con frequenza e non solo saltuariamente.   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ti chiedo scusa per lo sfogo. Avevo appena subito una sfuriata da un collega per il fatto che "c'erano di nuovo problemi con il server"...
> 
> Non ce l'ho con i developer, fate un ottimo lavoro e l'errore è già stato corretto (as-is è stata riaggunta a @MISC-FREE).
> 
> Non era nemmeno un problema di changelog perché il commit non era stato fatto su un ebuild, ma sul file license_groups.
> ...

 

Tranquillo, non è successo niente.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> P.S. In ogni caso come "end-user" devo dire che spesso c'è scarsa comunicazione delle novità e dei cambiamenti. Molte cose le scopro da solo smanettando... per favore usate di più il sistema di news di portage (quelle che si leggono con eselect news) che sarebbe fantastico se usato con frequenza e non solo saltuariamente.  

 

Sì, su alcune cose hai ragione, vengono fatti dei cambiamenti con poca comunicazione. Purtroppo l'ambiente è cosi, ed è difficile cambiarlo; la news viene usata solo nei casi in cui è indispensabile informare.

Per il resto, leggere planet potrebbe aiutare, sempre se non lo fai già.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ago wrote:*   

> Sì, su alcune cose hai ragione, vengono fatti dei cambiamenti con poca comunicazione. Purtroppo l'ambiente è cosi, ed è difficile cambiarlo; la news viene usata solo nei casi in cui è indispensabile informare.
> 
> Per il resto, leggere planet potrebbe aiutare, sempre se non lo fai già.

 Si ma non è praticissimo. Le news sarebbero lo strumento perfetto, visto che vengono comunicate ad ogni sync.

----------

## ago

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Si ma non è praticissimo. Le news sarebbero lo strumento perfetto, visto che vengono comunicate ad ogni sync.

 

Certo, ma la news viene impiegata per qualcosa che è indispensabile sapere, e che tante vole ad occhio nudo non si vede.

Per casi come questi, non viene usata..

----------

